

MIT-led team finds language without numbers (update to earlier studies on the Piraha) - rms
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2008/language-0624.html

======
rms
Also see this comment which is the most interesting anonymous comment on
Slashdot in a long time.

[http://science.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=613143&cid=2...](http://science.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=613143&cid=24179661)

------
boredguy8
"In ant arithmetic, there are only two numbers: Zero, which means anything
less than a million, and Some."

-Neal Stephenson, "The Diamond Age"

